# Nigerian Gestation 145 days?



## Locklyn (Jan 14, 2021)

Are Nigerian Dwarfs really 145 days or 150?
Thank you


----------



## MissMiniNubian (Jan 20, 2021)

It really depends on the goat. The most dependable way to know is to keep feeling their tail ligaments


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Most of mine are 145. A few 146-147. Also had one go 152.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nigerians are generally 145 days.


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

Mine are usually 145. This year I’ve had one go 144, three at 145, and one at 148.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

The gestational period is an average. 145 is average for Nigies and 150 days for standard breeds..but first time moms can go longer and genetics play a role. We put due date at the earliest time frame and watch close from there. I have a FF nigie on day 146 and doesn't look quite ready..but boy we are watching her close.


----------



## Artisan Acres (Apr 4, 2020)

MissMiniNubian said:


> It really depends on the goat. The most dependable way to know is to keep feeling their tail ligaments


Could you please elaborate on this? Very interested, thank you!


----------



## Locklyn (Jan 14, 2021)

Thank you for the info. When do they start to get a bigger udder? I have heard a week before kidding?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Locklyn said:


> Thank you for the info. When do they start to get a bigger udder? I have heard a week before kidding?


Is it her first time kidding? Usually they start building their udder about a month beforehand. However, some more experienced does can blow up right before or during kidding.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Here's a video on how to check their ligaments. Crystal has a lot of good videos on care and birthing.


----------



## Locklyn (Jan 14, 2021)

Thank you i watch blue cactus dairy a lot! Neverous first time mom over here lol.


----------



## Gooseberry Creek (Jun 3, 2020)

I'm on baby watch. My ff is 146days today..driving me nuts lol.


----------

